# Blloon Molly and Goldfish



## ramirezaemmy (Sep 10, 2008)

I have had my two Balloon Molly fish for several months now. I recently purchased two goldfish and wanted to know if I could unite both the Balloon Molly's and the Goldfish together in one tank? Thanks

-Emmy


----------



## chantys (Jul 26, 2008)

it is possible but they may become lunch when the goldfish get too big aand the mollies do prefer slightly higher temperatures although they do have a wide temp rangewhat size is your tank?


----------

